# MARCH THROWDOWN VOTING THREAD



## bmudd14474 (Apr 12, 2014)

1) Fatty meets Frittata! 
A smoked Spinach, cheese, potato, garlic & egg frittata cooked in a Fatty “crust” (made of a bacon weave, maple syrup soaked bread crumbs, and breakfast sausage).  Fatty “crust” smoked with Hickory & Apple till firm.  Frittata vegetables smoked together, then mixed with egg, milk and cheese and poured into the crust and smoked till done and crusty on the top.
View media item 302819


2) Sourdough blueberry waffles, maple syrup, Canadian bacon deconstructed and reconstructed. Took the blueberries out of the waffles and added chopped Canadian bacon. Used blueberry syrup instead of maple. The star of the show, Maple Peppered Bacon Sausage. Ground pork with cure, salt, pepper and maple syrup, stuffed in FB casings and smoked to taste like bacon. Sliced and fried.
View media item 302804
3) Smoked Fatty Benedict wrapped in fresh local sausage and hickory-smoked bacon, stuffed with peppers, onions, jalapeños, apple-wood smoked cheddar and potatoes, all topped with homemade hollandaise sauce and smoked hungarian paprika.
View media item 302807
4) Smoked Spanish chorizo  Rosti with sour cream and fried eggs . 
View media item 302808
5) Reverse Seared Filet (Pecan, Orange & Oak) Topped with Free Range Poached Egg and Fire Roasted Aged Balsamic Glazed Grape Tomatoes on a Bed of Fresh Arugula, Frisee and Baby Spinach Tossed with EVOO, Hickory Smoked Sea Salt and Fresh Ground Black Pepper with a Side of Pimento and Maple Smoked Cheese Grit Fries and Rendered Apple Wood Smoked Bacon & Chive Aioli
View media item 302810
6) Desert Morning Breakfast - 100% SMOKED
Camel = Smoked Camel Burger, served "medium rare," & outlined with smoked and then sliced, black Kalamata olives.
Sunshine = Smoked Dried Persimmons (center) with one smoked black olive, and Smoked Dried Mangos as the sun's rays.
Sand Dunes/Pyramids = Smoked Amaranth Grits, With Smoked Egg White Wedges & Smoked Gluten-Free Tabouli (made from scratch).
Bacon Word = Smoked Date Sugar (100% Pureed Dates), With Letter's Tips Made of Smoked Black Olives.
Trim Around Bacon Word = Smoked Dates, Smoked Mint, & Smoked Hearts of Palm.
Decorative Top & Bottom Borders = Smoked Eggs Stuffed With Smoked Tabouli, & Topped With One Smoked Black Olive Each - Smoked Egg Yolks Drizzled Around, and Dusted with Smoked Black Pepper.
French Press = Smoked Black Coffee (in press & in small "desert" coffee glasses).
View media item 302811
7) Scotch Eggs - Cold smoked egg wrapped in homemade Ginger & Sage breakfast sausage
Maple Bacon - Cold smoked, dry aged maple in fused bacon
Dutch's Country Beans - Hot smoked pinto bean recipe from SMF
View media item 302812
8) Bacon Cornucopia - Home cured, maple wood smoked pork belly, baked in the shape of a cornucopia to display a medley of fresh fruits and vegetables.
Sandwiches, Smoked salmon on waffle - Home apple wood cold smoked King salmon and flavored with home grown calamondin orange zest on cream cheese dill spread.
Scrambled eggs in crispy bacon basket – Scrambled eggs fried in Corned beef fat with powdered cracklings made from home corned beef fat.
Served with coffee from home roasted green coffee beans, and mango nectar.
View media item 302821
9) Mini Breakfast Taco’s!
Apple smoked bacon taco shells made on the smoker.
Made with scrambled eggs, topped with pork green chile, green chili sour cream, and smoked pepper jack cheese!
View media item 302813
10) Hurricane corn bread w/ smoked breakfast sausage and corn an cheese .pan fried w/ cane syrup . Dirty grits w/ smoked bacon and smoked green onion pork sausage.
 2 eggs sunny side .
View media item 302814
11) Homemade corned beef with green hollandaise sauce, Apple wood smoked Scotch Eggs, Apple wood smoked homemade bacon, Irish Soda Bread, Fruit Salad, And of course Irish Red Ale. 
View media item 302815
12) The All Day Breakfast - Farm eggs with buckboard bacon, fresh side, homemade bread toast trees with fresh apple butter, homefries with smoked linguica, peppers & onions, homemade breakfast sausage stars & pancake hearts with Amish butter. To top it off there is fresh yogurt with strawberries, kiwi & bananas coupled with grapes, walnuts & fresh strawberry roses.
View media item 302817
13) Baby back smoked ribs/hash with eggs and biscuit.
View media item 302818


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 12, 2014)

Entry #9 doesn't have the code word. I still included it for you to view. 

These are great entries. 

Good Luck All


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Apr 12, 2014)

Boy there are some really creative minds out there!  A whole bunch of great looking breakfasts!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great entries! That was a tuff vote! Great job to all that participated!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2014)

I would enjoy eating any one of those meals.....    Great job folks....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, some real great lookin meals there !!  Nice job all !  Thumbs Up


----------



## bluto (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, I'm nowhere near hungry and my mouth is watering after looking at these pics.  Well done all!


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2014)

The creativity of the members of this forum is amazing. I am so impressed with these entries.

Disco


----------



## ajbert (Apr 12, 2014)

Looooonnnnnnggggggg past breakfast here but I am CRAVING more than a few of those beautiful meals.  I will say one "key" part of those meals won my vote!  Good luck to all that participated!


----------



## seenred (Apr 12, 2014)

As in months past, a tough decision again to pick a winner out of those great entries!  Kudos to all entrants for great cooks!

Red


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow!!! These are all so very beautiful!!! Great job everyone!!! Indeed! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dcarch (Apr 13, 2014)

I would have no chance if I had entered this one.

IHOP should learn from you guys how to make great breakfast!

dcarch


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice all the entries.I enjoy seeing people have fun making food no losers in this contest.

Dan


----------



## foamheart (Apr 13, 2014)

Great looking entries all.

Heck I an having to look up much of the various descriptions!

Holy smoking creativity Batman!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2014)

WAY OVER THE TOP!!!....Just Amazing production here ladies and gentlemen. Well done one and all...JJ


----------



## dcarch (Apr 14, 2014)

Bump!

dcarch


----------



## millerk0486 (Apr 15, 2014)

All of these look really good! Now, I want breakfast!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Whoah, nice job everyone!! I bet all of you have happy neighbors..

How do these get tougher to choose everytime?!


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 19, 2014)

Is the voting closed haha or am I to ignorant to figure it out


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2014)

Voting Closed 18th..


----------



## mandm25 (Apr 20, 2014)

MMMM Looks Delicious... Looking forward to the next Throwdown!


----------



## beerwagon (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, was hoping it wasn't me


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 22, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tasty Tuesday to all!

So do we get to officially congratulate the winner now, and/or learn of who's who?

These were all so delicious looking and impressive! 

Fabulous job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 23, 2014)

Nope we wait till it is posted. Brian needs to receive the judges votes.....

It looks like #3 took popular vote, but it is all about the Judges vote to finalize the winners. One person can't win both categories. If one wins popular and judges then the 2nd most on popular wins popular.


----------

